# [OFF] Kerry abandonne; Bush gagne.

## Trevoke

www.cnn.com ...

Et tout ca.

Ugh! Off The Wall a tout ce qu'il faut.

Ca me degoute.

----------

## kernelsensei

je sais, j'ai vu ca sur la 5eme avant ... ca pue !

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> www.cnn.com ...
> 
> Et tout ca.
> 
> Ugh! Off The Wall a tout ce qu'il faut.
> ...

 

et oui, tu es soit dans un pays rempli d'une majorité de c***s, soit de masochistes. remarque c'est peut-être des 2   :Confused: 

enfin, c'était joué depuis un petit moment, l'ohio devait être pour bush...

Sinon, je remarque que les ennées se suivent et se ressemblent, les démocrates ont pas forcément perdu (voire dans certains cas gagné) et il annonce leur désistement, on va finir pas penser que soit Bush a des très bons moyens de pression, soit qu'ils ont pas les épaules qui vont bien   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Mac Cloud

 :Crying or Very sad:   Moi j'y aurai cru jusqu'au bout pourtant...

Bon et bien en 2008 va falloir aligner Hillary Clinton...

----------

## Intruder

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je crois que ça se passe de tout commentaire. Je crois que la politique de bush n'est pas vue de la même façon de l'intérieur et de l'extérieur ou alors les usa est un pays de crétins ....

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai pas d'explications.

Des choses qui sont tellement.. Normales a considerer en Europe sont des terrains de bataille aux US. L'avortement.. C'est pas normal de donner le choix? 

Enfin bref. J'ai un peu envie de pleurer et d'aller me deporter moi..

----------

## zdra

Bah bush a foutus la merde, autant qu'il lave sa merde lui meme  :Laughing: 

Puis de toutes facons kerry et bush ont la meme politique en irak, donc ché pas si ça aurait changé grand chose....

Puis bon, on peut critiquer les USA, mais quand on voit le taux de participation francais aux elections européennes, et meme au niveau nationnal faut attendre un FN au 2eme tours pour qu'il bougent de leur fauteuille... 

Moi je votes pour lui : http://www.hamsterforpresident.com/

----------

## fafounet

hip hip hip ??

bon ok ->[]

Sinon je suis de l'avis que c'est tous les pays du monde qui devraient élir le président des USA compte tenu du role qu'il joue.

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Aujourd'hui est un grand jour, on peut officiellement dire que la majorité des ricains sont des cons finis.

Désolé pour les 48 d'autres.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Jeremy_Z wrote:*   

> Aujourd'hui est un grand jour, on peut officiellement dire que la majorité des ricains sont des cons finis.
> 
> Désolé pour les 48 d'autres.

 

Ouais c'est malheureux hein ?

Perso je connais plein de gens super sympas aux US, c'est triste que ces personnes doivent se farcir un gouvernement tel que celui ci !

[EDIT] quelques posts anglophones :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246400

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246432

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246602

[/EDIT]

----------

## kwenspc

Bah en fait ils sont en avance sur nous...

je m'explique :

- ça fait loooongtemps qu'ils ont compris que la télé est le meilleur moyen pour endormir le peuple en diffusant des merdes à longueur de journée.

- ça fait aussi très longtemps (depuis le début? corrigez mon histoire si je me trompe) qu'ils fonctionnent sur un bi-partisme...au passage c'es tce que la droite à voulu faire en France il y a peu en voulant faire en sorte que les partie en dessous de 5% ne soit pas présentable.

- les entreprises peuvent financer les partis politique ce qui est une abérration bien évidemment puisque ça fordce la main ensuite aux politiques sur certaines lois (par ex en ce qui nous concerne la loi anti-trust contre m$...bloqué par bush!)

- le lobbying à donf...ça donne un truc comme ça : l'armée est implantée partout dans chaque état et represente donc du boulot donc des electeurs...donc soit les politques s'en font des amis soit...ben ils peuvent changer de carrière.

- un système de surveillance interne de fou! (NSA, FBi... et j'en passe) plus doué à surveiller ses habitants que les autres pays dis "hostile"

alors ok c'est con ils ont voté Bush...mais bon on les a "préparé" à ça depuis des années. 

et qu'à cela ne tienne : ça viens chez nous aussi. 

laissons les gens s'abrutir un peu plus...ce n'est qu'une question de temps.

----------

## Trevoke

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> hip hip hip ??
> 
> bon ok ->[]
> 
> Sinon je suis de l'avis que c'est tous les pays du monde qui devraient élir le président des USA compte tenu du role qu'il joue.

 

Je suis bien d'accord tiens. Allez hop, on etablit les "US-unies" qui votent tous les 4 ans pour etablir un amerloque en tete du pays.

Sinon, oui, je fais partie des 48 americans et je suis francais  :Smile: 

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *Jeremy_Z wrote:*   

> Aujourd'hui est un grand jour, on peut officiellement dire que la majorité des ricains sont des cons finis.
> 
> Désolé pour les 48 d'autres.

 

On remarque que leur "idot/escroc" n'est pas élu avec un score de rèpublique bananière au moins ... c'est facile de se moquer mais on ferait de regarder la poutre ...

----------

## Trevoke

kwenspc, tu me fais penser a un bouquin, tiens... 1984 ...

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> kwenspc, tu me fais penser a un bouquin, tiens... 1984 ...

 

on y est pas encore, car il existe encore des bastions de l'espoir hors des USA  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

... Un petit village qui resiste encore et toujours a l'envahisseur?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> ... Un petit village qui resiste encore et toujours a l'envahisseur?

 

oui, et alors Sion tiendra  :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon je suis de l'avis que c'est tous les pays du monde qui devraient élir le président des USA compte tenu du role qu'il joue.

 

LOL

D'abord faudrait apprendre à voter dans son propre pays, des taux de participation de meme pas 60% on a juste le droit de fermer sa gueule je trouves ! Et vous diriez quoi si les américains votaient pour élire le président francais ? déjà qu'en europe on est meme pas capable de se mettre d'accord pour une constitution. Et qu'on est meme pas capable d'envisager des élections européennes pour élire démocratiquement un président européen... trop compliqué ça, on accepterait jamais que le président européen soie polonais !  alors imaginez meme pas voter pour le président des USA hein  :Wink: 

Je dis que c'est trop facile de critiquer.... mais faut dire que George rend la critique facile  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

Oué certes c'est pas joyeux aux USA (vraiment pas) mais n'oublions pas qu'en France en 2002 on a plus de 20% de la population française qui se prononce pour le FN, 1 personne sur 5... comptez le nombre de personnes que vous connaissez autour de vous (famille, amis, travail...), divisez le par 5 et vous aurez le nombre de personnes qui votent FN... alors cherchez les bien et pensez à leur faire la leçon de morale, ils en ont plus besoin que les américains !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

> LOL
> 
> D'abord faudrait apprendre à voter dans son propre pays, des taux de participation de meme pas 60% on a juste le droit de fermer sa gueule je trouves !

 

@zdra: +5

postcount++   :Wink: 

----------

## 3.1415

c un funeste jour...

il est quand meme marrant de regarder la carte des etats-unis et de voir ou bush a le plus de partisans... je ne pense pas que les americains soient particulierement cons (encore que...), mais le gouvernement -encore   :Sad:  - actuel est vraiment tres fort pour foutre les jetons a tt le monde.

anecdote evocatrice: j'etais a une soiree speciale elections dans une residence etudiante hier soir, et sur les 20 personnes presentes, 3 etaient americaines...

en tant que francais aux US, je ne suis vraiment pas rassure. g des copains marocains et autres ici qui ne le sont pas non plus...

----------

## omné

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'abord faudrait apprendre à voter dans son propre pays, des taux de participation de meme pas 60% on a juste le droit de fermer sa gueule je trouves ! Et vous diriez quoi si les américains votaient pour élire le président francais ? déjà qu'en europe on est meme pas capable de se mettre d'accord pour une constitution. Et qu'on est meme pas capable d'envisager des élections européennes pour élire démocratiquement un président européen... trop compliqué ça, on accepterait jamais que le président européen soie polonais !  alors imaginez meme pas voter pour le président des USA hein 
> 
> Je dis que c'est trop facile de critiquer.... mais faut dire que George rend la critique facile 

 

Merci, c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire. Tel que partie, si l'Europe se fait se sera les États Unis d'Europe. Système social minimum, main mise sur les moyen de communication et les médiats (un seul espoir, le net, relevons nos manches), ultra libéralismes...

Nous ne sommes pas le petit vilage qui résiste, non. La sécu s'étiole (mort annocée), Tibéri triche aux éléctions (enfin, lui on l'a piqué, les autres...), Chirac fait représentant de commerce pour MATRA en Chine , Moulinex délocalise, on crée le PAR et le RMA, on dégage les intermitants, les entreprises paient moins de taxes, la TVA ne bouge pas. Je m'arrète là, je suis ennervé, la situation des états unis nous pend au bout du nez.

----------

## zdra

 *omné wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Merci, c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire. Tel que partie, si l'Europe se fait se sera les États Unis d'Europe. Système social minimum, main mise sur les moyen de communication et les médiats (un seul espoir, le net, relevons nos manches), ultra libéralismes...
> 
> Nous ne sommes pas le petit vilage qui résiste, non. La sécu s'étiole (mort annocée), Tibéri triche aux éléctions (enfin, lui on l'a piqué, les autres...), Chirac fait représentant de commerce pour MATRA en Chine , Moulinex délocalise, on crée le PAR et le RMA, on dégage les intermitants, les entreprises paient moins de taxes, la TVA ne bouge pas. Je m'arrète là, je suis ennervé, la situation des états unis nous pend au bout du nez.

 

Je suis pas aussi pécimiste, mais ce qui est claire, c'est qu'avant de regarder la paille dans l'oueille du voisin faut regarder la poutre qui est dans le notre (bon oké la sitation n'est pas mot à mot  :Embarassed: )

----------

## omné

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis pas aussi pécimiste, 

 

Il suffit de regarder l'Europe actuelle et sa constitution n'est qu'économique, politique au service de l'économie et pas sociale. Tout ce que j'ai dis plus haut n'est que la triste réalité. Pas des fabulations.

----------

## herlock

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Oué certes c'est pas joyeux aux USA (vraiment pas) mais n'oublions pas qu'en France en 2002 on a plus de 20% de la population française qui se prononce pour le FN, 1 personne sur 5... comptez le nombre de personnes que vous connaissez autour de vous (famille, amis, travail...), divisez le par 5 et vous aurez le nombre de personnes qui votent FN... alors cherchez les bien et pensez à leur faire la leçon de morale, ils en ont plus besoin que les américains !

 

Attention, c'est 20% des personnes qui ont voté, pas 20% de la population...

----------

## Trevoke

Donc une personne sur 10 a peu pres?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zdra

C'est comme dire "la majorité des américains sont con d'avoir voté bush" est faux, il faut plutot dire "la majorité des américains sont con pcq ils ont pas voté du tout !" et là on remarque que finalement les américains sont pas plus con que nous (fin plutot vous, puisque le vote est obligatoire en belgique  :Laughing: )

----------

## Gaug

Comme disait une journaliste se matin au Québec

 "Quatre ans c'est long"  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je comprend pas comment on peut etre aussi con  :Sad: 

Les américains sont completements bornés par la désinformation !

C'est dingue !

De toutes facons un président américain ne peut pas être élu plus de deux fois, alors faut se dire que c'est la dernière ; courage  :Wink: 

----------

## omné

 *Gaug wrote:*   

>  "Quatre ans c'est long" 

 

Parceque tu as une preuve que la suite sera mieux, toi  ?

Buch ne pourra pas se représenter mais ce serai réduire la politique à un homme. Et c'est loin d'être le cas.

On m'a dit un jour « Les dictateurs n'existe pas, il n'y a que des dictatures  ». Et plus le temps passe plus je trouve ça juste. Particulièrement au États Unis.

Le problème c'est la classe, les hommes et le système qui porte Buch (le manipule  ?). Et rien ne nous prouve qu'ils ne mèneront pas un autre guignol à la maison blanche dans 4 ans.

----------

## herlock

D'un autre coté je ne sais pas comment Kerry s'y serait pris avec tout ce qu'il se passe... mais ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que les gens qui ont voté Kerry, on voté pour lui pour ne pas voté Bush  :Sad: 

----------

## bassman_fr

trop bonnnn on va avoir droit a "farenheit 9/11 2" !!!!

non sans rire je suis consterné, le monde va droit dans le mur ...

et je suis d'accord avec les posts précédents l'europe n'est pas beaucoup mieux. Juste pour exemple, on considère comme une grande victoire la ratification du protocole de kyoto par la russie ... Mais on a tellement oté de contraintes au dit protocole qu'il ne permettra même pas de réduire efficacement les emmissions de CO2... Sans parler des américain qui ne veulent pas le signer, alors que c'est l'avenir de la planète et de l'homme qui se joue, probablement dans les 100 prochaines années...

Je comprends pas

----------

## Delvin

de toute maniére les américains n'ont encore jamais signés de traités concernant de prés ou  de loi l'écologie, ils préférent payer des amendes...

l'argent n'achete pas la survie de la planéte je pense...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> l'argent n'achete pas la survie de la planéte je pense...

 

Ouais ! Ca me fait penser aux personnes qui disent "Ouais peut etre que la bas ca va mal, mais moi je vis bien ici !" moi je leur repond simplement qu'ils se rendent pas compte qu'on est tous dans le meme bateau ... La Terre !

----------

## DuF

 *herlock wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Oué certes c'est pas joyeux aux USA (vraiment pas) mais n'oublions pas qu'en France en 2002 on a plus de 20% de la population française qui se prononce pour le FN, 1 personne sur 5... comptez le nombre de personnes que vous connaissez autour de vous (famille, amis, travail...), divisez le par 5 et vous aurez le nombre de personnes qui votent FN... alors cherchez les bien et pensez à leur faire la leçon de morale, ils en ont plus besoin que les américains ! 
> 
> Attention, c'est 20% des personnes qui ont voté, pas 20% de la population...

 

C'est pour ça que j'indique "qui se prononce" mais en me relisant je vois qu'il manque de la ponctuation dans cette phrase et que la 2ème partie ne reprend pas l'idée de la première, donc pour être correct à tous niveaux c'est en gros 20% des exprimés et 14% des inscrits, donc il faut remplacer 5 par 7 car cela fait à peu près 1 personne sur 7 qui a voté FN lors du second tour (en prenant en compte les inscrits), donc à moins d'être hermite, logiquement dans notre entourage on doit quand même en trouver  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> trop bonnnn on va avoir droit a "farenheit 9/11 2" !!!!
> 
> non sans rire je suis consterné, le monde va droit dans le mur ...
> 
> et je suis d'accord avec les posts précédents l'europe n'est pas beaucoup mieux. Juste pour exemple, on considère comme une grande victoire la ratification du protocole de kyoto par la russie ... Mais on a tellement oté de contraintes au dit protocole qu'il ne permettra même pas de réduire efficacement les emmissions de CO2... Sans parler des américain qui ne veulent pas le signer, alors que c'est l'avenir de la planète et de l'homme qui se joue, probablement dans les 100 prochaines années...
> ...

 

En fait le comble c'est que la Russie actuellement pollue moins que ce qu'elle est autorisée à polluer (il y a quelques années ce n'était pas le cas) donc aujourd'hui ils peuvent même se faire de l'argent car ils sont autorisés à revendre leur droit à polluer... alors que bon la russie c'est déjà pas mal niveau pollution, surtout quand on pense aux sous-marins qui prennent l'eau dans le nord du pays là.... mais ils ne rejettent pas de CO2 donc ça devrait aller...

----------

## bassman_fr

nan ben attends on fait déjà des traités sur les émissions de CO2, on va pas non plus faire l'effort de reglementer les dechets nucléaires ! Faut pas éxagérer non plus !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing:  c'est vrai le nucléaire ça a jamais fait de mal à personne! c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on a adopté cette energie ULTRA propre en France et qu'on va continuer comme ça jusqu'en 2030 (voir plus...)

Sinon pour les ricains : si si ils ont signé des traités sur l'ecologie. Le Clean Air Act ça vous dis quelque chose? signé dans les années 70...et depuis? et bien l'administration Bush a eu une superbe idée, puisqu'il faut mettre à jour leur traité d'emision de C02 et autre et bien cela va prendre du temps! et puis comme la Clean Air Act n'est plus au top on va l'amender...cassant par là d'ailleurs tout le travail de l'administration Clinton qui était tout de même moins pourrie à ce sujet

C'est ce qui c'est passé. Ils ont amendé cette loi "obsolète" pour les quelques années à venir durant lesquelle - on l'imagine très bien - ils vont se palper durement le mou pour trouver une loi en remplacement. Donc : les entreprises durant tout ce temps auront le droit de polluer tout ce qu'elle veulent! ingénieux non?   :Confused: 

----------

## sireyessire

quelle belle digression, on est passé d'un constat triste: bush a encore gagné à un débat sur le nucléaire dans l'écologie...

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, le fait est que aurait-on fit mieux qu'eux (les américains) si on était à leur place?

Pas sûr car si tu regardes fox-news non stop tu vas vite finir par croire que bush est une sorte de  "messie". Alors évidement, pour nous ça semble stupide, mais pour eux, c'est naturel de voter bush.

De plus si on regarde la carte des résultats, on se rend vite compte que la plupart des états à forte densité intellectuelle (Nord-E, Michigan, côte ouest) a voté largement en faveur de kerry.

Nb: attention, je ne dis pas que les gens qui n'habitent pas ces états sont de beaufs finis, mais simplement que là où il est reconnu qu'il y a une forte population cultivée, les gens ont pas voté bush.

----------

## bassman_fr

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> quelle belle digression, on est passé d'un constat triste: bush a encore gagné à un débat sur le nucléaire dans l'écologie...
> 
> 

 

je dirais plutot transistion vu que l'ecologie etait un des points en debat lors de la presidentielle. 

En tout cas, je pense effectivement que c'est le manque de culture et d'ouverture sur le monde d'une bonne partie des américains qui fait que bush est réélu aujourd'hui. A qui la faute ? Aux écoles qui récite un god bless america tout les matins avant les cours (j'appele ca de l'endoctrinement) ? A l'ideologie "self made men" et "rêve américain" qui fait passer les interêts de l'individu avant tout ? Au sentiment d'insécurité entretenu et attisé par les médias et le gouvernement ?

bienvenue aux états-unis, la plus grande démocratie du monde

----------

## kwenspc

@bassman_fr :  complètement d'accord  :Smile: 

En plus une bonne partie des ricains pensent être les créateurs de la démocratie! Beaucoup d'ailleurs sont certains d'être les seuls à être en démocratie, et en plus ils ont le système parfait! 

ça c'est vu il y a 4 ans...Last edited by kwenspc on Thu Nov 04, 2004 10:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> En tout cas, je pense effectivement que c'est le manque de culture et d'ouverture sur le monde d'une bonne partie des américains qui fait que bush est réélu aujourd'hui. A qui la faute ? Aux écoles qui récite un god bless america tout les matins avant les cours (j'appele ca de l'endoctrinement) ?

 Également au système scolaire payant (plus de 80% des étudiants universitaires sont endettés = emprunt pour payer ses études).

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> A l'ideologie "self made men" et "rêve américain" qui fait passer les interêts de l'individu avant tout ?

 C'est exactement ça : si tu veux faire des études, tu te les paies (ce n'est pas à moi de supporter les frais de scolarité des autres); idem pour la sécu etc. ; et si tu es pauvre, c'est de ta faute ...

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> Au sentiment d'insécurité entretenu et attisé par les médias et le gouvernement ?

 Quel meilleurs moyen pour s'assurer la cohésion / le soutien d'un peuple que de l'enfermer dans l'ignorance et dans la peur des autres ??

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> bienvenue aux états-unis, la plus grande démocratie du monde

 Une journaliste a dit que les états-unis étaient une démocratie par le fait qu'il n'y ait pas eu de conflits internes mais pas parce que les présidents sont élus

----------

## rom

Le plus inquiètant c'est que Bush a maintenant une autoroute devant lui. Cette fois-ci les résultats du scrutin sont sans ambiguité. Je n'ose pas penser à quoi vont ressembler les quatre années à venir mais je pense qu'on n'a encore rien vu.

----------

## cylgalad

Voilà ce qui arrive quand on fait confiance au vote. Cette pseudo-élection est aussi bidon que la réélection du criminel Chirac en 2002. Voter c'est signer un chèque en blanc pour des criminels prêts à tout pour s'en foutre plein les poches en laissant des millions de gens crever la gueule ouverte.

Quand allez-vous vous réveiller de ce cauchemar et faire la révolution ?

La démocratie n'existe nulle part, seul la ploutocratie existe.

----------

## bassman_fr

certes mais pour pouvoir critiquer il faut proposer.  Je n'aime pas chirac et bush loin de là, mais pourquoi milite tu au juste ? L'anarchie ? Peux tu m'en indiquer les principes de base ? Ton post ressemble à un troll d'un adolescent prépubère de 15 ans.

----------

## herlock

Mouais, cette histoire de démocratie c'est quand même confus... Les gens sont jamais d'accord,

d'un côté y'en a qui se plaignent car les gens ne vont pas tous voté car ils ont le choix... de rester chez eux[1] ou d'aller voter. D'un autre côté, comme ici en Belgique où le vote est obligatoire, les gens se plaignent de -devoir- aller voter et que c'est anti démocratique... 

[1]: Quelqu'un sait pourquoi aux States le vote c'est fait un mardi ? Les gens travaillent tout de même...

----------

## yoyo

@cylgalad : Ta signature est en parfaite adéquation avec ton post ...   :Twisted Evil: 

 *herlock wrote:*   

> Mouais, cette histoire de démocratie c'est quand même confus... Les gens sont jamais d'accord

 Perso, je préfère le système de la Belgique : il permet de prendre en compte les votes blancs (et de leur donner une valeur).

En plus, pour moi, voter est un devoir (même voter blanc) plus qu'un droit !!!

----------

## driden91

bonjour a tous,

voila je m'interresse assez peu a la politique voir meme carrement pas du tout, par exemple en france je qu'il existe la droite et la gauche (le centre aussi) mais voila je connais quelque parties c'est tout rien de concret!

et pourquoi cela?? depuis tout petit (j'ai 20ans) j'entend quoi sur la politique??? intel est mis en examen pour detournement de fon, un autre es mis en prison pour maguouille, un autre pour vente d'armes. a par ca dans les medias on entens pa parler de politique, on enetend parler des hommes politiquesn, la politique en elle meme est passer au secon plan, et les jeune s'en desinterresse de plus en plus, on ne c'est plus ce que c'est, en cour d'histoire par exemple jamais je n'ai parler de la politique en france, mais la pour aprrendre les pays des US j'y es eu le droit chaque annee. En france on a perdu ce cote de la politique maintenant pour moi honnetement la politique c'est devenu n'importe quoi, quant on voi que Dieudonne se presente c'est n'importe quoi, serieu maintenant c'est devenu un divertissement, mensonge, magouilles et trahison voila ce qu'est devenu la politique en france a yeu d'une majorite de jeunes je pense!!

alor avant de nous occuper de celle des US occupons nous de la notre!!!!

ps: le fait que ce soit bush qui soit reelu, quel sont les impact au niveu de l'Europe???

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> @cylgalad : Ta signature est en parfaite adéquation avec ton post ...  
> 
>  *herlock wrote:*   Mouais, cette histoire de démocratie c'est quand même confus... Les gens sont jamais d'accord Perso, je préfère le système de la Belgique : il permet de prendre en compte les votes blancs (et de leur donner une valeur).
> 
> En plus, pour moi, voter est un devoir (même voter blanc) plus qu'un droit !!!

 

vote == devoir: +1

je connais pas trop le système de la Belgique, donc je vais pas critiquer ni applaudir, mais je vais faire mon philosophe en vous rappelant que d'après Aristote, et je suis bien d'accord avec cette idée, la démocratie est la moins pire des dictatures (dictature à prendre dans le ens régime pourri), et que la meilleure reste le despote éclairé (le problème étant d'en trouver un qui soit vraiment éclairé).

Non, le plus gros problème de nos démocraties actuelles est que nos hommes politiques souhaitent avant tout être ré-élu, et cela passe par des discours démagogiques, des non-prises de position et des non-réformes de fond, quand ils auront compris (à droite comme à gauche) que des fois il faut se sortir les doigts du cul et qu'il faut tailler là où ça fait mal, on avancera peut-être.

Et, ça veut dire pas s'écraser comme une merde, dès qu'il y a une grève ou menace d'une grève. Personne a jamais dit que gouverner c'était caresser les gens dans le sens du poil! Certes, il y a des limites à tout. Mais pour une fois, si on pouvait faire des vraies réformes de fond...  :Confused:   Evidement le gars qui va faire ça, il se fera pas ré-élire,( quoique, la prise de conscience collective, bien que peu probable, est toujours possible), mais au moins il aura rendu service à la nation.

Bon, voilà mes 50 öres, je retourne me coucher en attendant la prochaine navette vers une autre planète...

----------

## bassman_fr

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon, voilà mes 50 öres, je retourne me coucher en attendant la prochaine navette vers une autre planète...

 

si tu peux me réserver une place en passant ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   
> 
> Bon, voilà mes 50 öres, je retourne me coucher en attendant la prochaine navette vers une autre planète... 
> 
> si tu peux me réserver une place en passant ...  

 

no problem, cest moitié prix pour les Gentoo Linux Users from Everywhere  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

En fait, quelque chose qu'on realise vite aux Etats-Unis c'est que les Americans sont des gens simples. C'est d'ailleurs pour ca que la religion marche encore autant la-bas. En France, c'est un peu different, y a une majorite de Catholiques mais j'ai du mal a imaginer un francais qui dira qu'il ne veut pas avoir de relations sexuelles avant le marriage a cause de sa religion. Des scrupules, des morales, d'accord, de la religion, heu.. nan.

Malheureusement Bush a ete reelu parce que c'est facile d'abuser les gens simples. Comme Shaka a dit (enfin je sais pas qui mais le gars qui a Shaka comme avatar), c'est la desinformation qui est le probleme. Les Americains ne savent rien et ne s'en rendent pas compte. Les rares Americains qui savent quelque chose se rendent rarement compte de l'importance qu'il y a a eduquer les autres (au lieu de prononcer des jugements, genre "t'as entendu parler de ca ? Nan? Ben c'est vraiment de la merde!).

Les Americains ne savent rien et sont dont faciles a manipuler. Une democracie repose sur le vote d'un peuple eduque, non? ... C'est une democracie les US?

----------

## Gaug

@Trevoke

Si tu veux te changer les idées vient faire une promenade à Montréal   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ah ouais? T'es une femme? *grin*

C'est vrai que c'est pas mal le Canada il parait..

----------

## Gaug

Désoler je suis un Homme.

Fais attention au Canada il y a juste la Province de Québec

qui est française le reste ressemble beaucoup au USA.

----------

## Trevoke

Ah les batards ils ont envahi le Canada!  :Smile: 

Bon.. Tant pis, on fera avec. T'as une soeur? ... Ok, je   :Arrow: 

Non mais c'est vrai, ca me desole beaucoup que les Americains ne sachent rien de ce qui se passe au niveau superieur (la politique) ...

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ah les batards ils ont envahi le Canada! 
> 
> Bon.. Tant pis, on fera avec. T'as une soeur? ... Ok, je  
> 
> Non mais c'est vrai, ca me desole beaucoup que les Americains ne sachent rien de ce qui se passe au niveau superieur (la politique) ...

 

IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH

FREEDOM IS SLAVERY

WAR IS PEACE

quote from G.Orwell

bon bin au moins on sait ce que le papa bush a fait lire à son gamin GW  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Celeborn

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH
> 
> FREEDOM IS SLAVERY
> ...

 

T'es pas obligé de crier comme ça, ça m'a presque rendu sourd qd j'ai ouvert la page  :Surprised: )

...

Pas besoin de m'indiquer la sortie, je connais très bien le chemin....   :Arrow: 

----------

## Trevoke

Mais vous etes plein a etre en Germanie, vous faites quoi?

----------

## Celeborn

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Mais vous etes plein a etre en Germanie, vous faites quoi?

 

Pleins ?? qui ça ? y'a moi ouais... sinon j'ai vu des suédois, belges, canadiens... mais pas tant que ça de germains !

Sinon pour répondre à ta question : études à l'université de Karlsruhe  :Smile: 

[edit] PS : j'avais pas fait gaffe que t'étais passé vétéran ! félicitations  :Wink:  [/edit]

----------

## rom

Trevoke, tu veux faire une demande d'asile politique ?

----------

## Trevoke

Asile politique ou ca?

J'ai un probleme: je suis francais :/

----------

## kernelsensei

 *rom wrote:*   

> Trevoke, tu veux faire une demande d'asile politique ?

 

ben il en a pas vraiment besoin, il est pas ricain d'origine !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rom

tu es mich-mich ?

----------

## Trevoke

mich-mich? C'est quoi mich-mich?

----------

## sireyessire

lol, trevoke tu peux fuire tu seras pas le seul  :Laughing: 

http://www.courrierinternational.com/article.asp?obj_id=29658

mais ausun ne parle d'émigration en France, ils nous aimeraient pas?

----------

## jpwalker

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> trop bonnnn on va avoir droit a "farenheit 9/11 2" !!!!
> 
> non sans rire je suis consterné, le monde va droit dans le mur ...
> 
> et je suis d'accord avec les posts précédents l'europe n'est pas beaucoup mieux. Juste pour exemple, on considère comme une grande victoire la ratification du protocole de kyoto par la russie ... Mais on a tellement oté de contraintes au dit protocole qu'il ne permettra même pas de réduire efficacement les emmissions de CO2... Sans parler des américain qui ne veulent pas le signer, alors que c'est l'avenir de la planète et de l'homme qui se joue, probablement dans les 100 prochaines années...
> ...

 

+1 La nature est trop importante et personne n'a l'air de s'en soucier plus que ça. Je sais que voté ecolo ça reste limite car il n'y a pas que ça comme problèmes, mais comme le dit bassman_fr dans 100 ans on rigolera moins et il sera trop tard !!

Quand à ces "éléctions", je n'ai pas grand chose à dire. J'esperais ne pas voir bu$h au pouvoir, malheureusement c'est encore raté. J'aimerais bien connaître l'état d'esprit des gens qui vote bu$h et savoir pourquoi les gens sont si simple aux States (rapport aux propos de Trevoke).

La religion est en passe de tuer le monde, tout comme la polution...  :Crying or Very sad: 

[EDIT] @sireyessire: sympa l'article (du lien ci-dessus of course)  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> La religion est en passe de tuer le monde, tout comme la polution... 

 Laquelle sera la plus rapide ??   :Confused:   :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> La religion est en passe de tuer le monde, tout comme la polution... 

 

La religion c'est pas statique, ca evolue (vers le haut ou vers le bas, ... plutot vers le bas  :Very Happy:  ), par exemple en france, il y a quelques 100 aines (meme 50 aines) d'annees, la religion etait super forte, les gens y croyaient dur comme fer ... aujourd'hui, 1 francais sur 6 se declare athé ! (a ca tu rajoutes ceux qui ne le disent pas + ceux qui ont des avis mitiges ..)

Les religions finiront par tomber !

----------

## jpwalker

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *jpwalker wrote:*   La religion est en passe de tuer le monde, tout comme la polution...  Laquelle sera la plus rapide ??   

 

Je crois qu'on peut dire lesquelles... Les doctrines des extremistes islamistes contre celles de Bu$h, le match est très serré  :Exclamation:  Ce qui est dommage, c'est que ce match n'a ni temps mort, ni mi-temps et encore moins de fin  :Rolling Eyes: 

[EDIT]

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> La religion c'est pas statique, ca evolue (vers le haut ou vers le bas, ... plutot vers le bas Very Happy ), par exemple en france, il y a quelques 100 aines (meme 50 aines) d'annees, la religion etait super forte, les gens y croyaient dur comme fer ... aujourd'hui, 1 francais sur 6 se declare athé ! (a ca tu rajoutes ceux qui ne le disent pas + ceux qui ont des avis mitiges ..)
> 
> Les religions finiront par tomber !

 

J'espere que tu vois juste.  :Very Happy:   Le seul problème, c'est que les américains aiment ça et ils ne se laissent pas facilement pervertir...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *jpwalker wrote:*   La religion est en passe de tuer le monde, tout comme la polution...  Laquelle sera la plus rapide ??    
> 
> Je crois qu'on peut dire lesquelles... Les doctrines des extremistes islamistes contre celles de Bu$h, le match est très serré  Ce qui est dommage, c'est que ce match n'a ni temps mort, ni mi-temps et encore moins de fin 
> 
> [EDIT]
> ...

 

bah, nous pendant notre periode "obscurantisme - moyen age" on etait pas mieux !!

----------

## jpwalker

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> bah, nous pendant notre periode "obscurantisme - moyen age" on etait pas mieux !!

 

Tout à fait, et t'as vu le temps qu'il nous a fallut... Alors que les ricains n'avaient pas la religion à cette époque  :Sad:  Je te laisse imaginer le temps qu'il leurs faudra pour s'en séparer, nous il nous a fallut plus d'un demi-millénaire  :Shocked:  Et vu qu'il sont "simple"...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trevoke

"les americains sont simples"..

C'est un peu dur a expliquer. Les francais aiment bien la subtilite. Les coups de poignard dans la hanche pendant qu'on sert la main et qu'on sourit...

Les americains, ils ont jamais vraiment compris. Le coup de poignard en general c'est dans la gueule, avec un gros hurlement.

Si vous avez suivi les debats presidentiels, vous avez du trouver ca plutot morbide, avec toutes les attaques personnelles qu'il y avait.. C'est assez triste mais ca marche, de discrediter l'autre candidat.

Je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup, alors j'avance avec prudence sur cette analogie, mais je voudrais comparer les Americains aux Romains de l'empire... Puissants, riches et decadents. Leur vie est bien reglee et avance minute par minute, heure par heure, jour par jour.

Ils n'aiment pas trop le changement, ils n'aiment pas trop essayer quelque chose de nouveau... (Remarquez que je parle des quelques generations precedentes, pas de la generation des 14-25 ans d'aujourd'hui a peu pres.. On verra ou ils vont, eux).

Autant que je comprenne, il y a une hypocrisie latente tres acceptee aux Etats-Unis..

- La religion est tres puissante (pourtant, qui respecte les commandements?) // disons plutot que la religion est une excuse couramment utilisee. Il n'y a qu'a voir Bush qui inclut Dieu dans tous ses speechs.

- Il est interdit de boire avant 21 ans, et les parents interdisent aux enfants de boire avant 21 ans, bien que les parents l'aient fait...

- Ils vivent dans une democracie, et ils sont fiers de l'avouer, pourtant, il y en a tres peu qui savent pour quoi ils votent...

- Tant qu'on parle de voter, les candidats ont toujours des points de vue bizarrement similaires sur les grands details, pour essayer d'attirer un maximum d'electeurs.. Qu'est-ce qui est arrive a la campagne presidentielle pour mettre en valeur des idees?

----------

## yoyo

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *jpwalker wrote:*   La religion est en passe de tuer le monde, tout comme la polution...  Laquelle sera la plus rapide ??    
> 
> Je crois qu'on peut dire lesquelles... Les doctrines des extremistes islamistes contre celles de Bu$h, le match est très serré  Ce qui est dommage, c'est que ce match n'a ni temps mort, ni mi-temps et encore moins de fin 

 Ainsi donc, tu penses que la pollution nous tuera avant la religion !?

En effet, avec la religion, il peut y avoir un vainqueur (ou un match nul) ...   :Confused: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Autant que je comprenne, il y a une hypocrisie latente tres acceptee aux Etats-Unis..

 

C'est la même chose en france ! Elle est un peu plus discrète... Et moins "énorme" bien sur.

@Trevoke : t'as vraiment du halluciné pendant les élections, non ?

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu veux t'amuser un peu, tu peux aller sur mon livejournal : http://www.livejournal.com/users/trevoke (et surtout, regarde /friends ..)

Je ne connais personne IRL qui a vote pour Bush, c'est assez marrant.

----------

## Trevoke

www.sorryeverybody.com

lol  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> www.sorryeverybody.com
> 
> lol 

 

très bon

[edit] oh 1515   :Arrow:  Marignan yes !

----------

## Celeborn

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> www.sorryeverybody.com

 

C'est vraiment super ce forum ! je viens d'apprendre que les pandas avaient le droit de votes aux états-unis !

enfin lol, quoi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## trexmaster

 *herlock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [1]: Quelqu'un sait pourquoi aux States le vote c'est fait un mardi ? Les gens travaillent tout de même...

 

T'as le droit de pas aller bosser ce jour là si, et seulement si, tu vas voter. Si on faisait la même chose en France au lieu d'emmerder les gens sur leur  jour de repos (et en plus il faisait super-beau lors du premier tour de notre dernière présidentielle) pour arranger les entreprises, il y aurait peut-être plus de volontaires.

Quand à nos hommes politiques, ça fait 30 ans que ce sont les mêmes, et ça  fait 30 ans qu'ils sont incapables de résoudre nos problèmes (chômage, déficits publics, j'en passe et des meilleurs). On devrait purement et simplement les lyncher pour incompétence aggravée.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Celeborn wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   www.sorryeverybody.com 
> 
> C'est vraiment super ce forum ! je viens d'apprendre que les pandas avaient le droit de votes aux états-unis !
> 
> enfin lol, quoi  

 

cool, mais je crois pas que les chats même si il jouent avec des épées aient le droit de voter, quoique avec leur pote l'ogre et le donkey ... qui leur résistera?

----------

## Celeborn

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> cool, mais je crois pas que les chats même si il jouent avec des épées aient le droit de voter, quoique avec leur pote l'ogre et le donkey ... qui leur résistera?

 

ouais, bon d'accord... tu voulais me tenir compagnie dehors, c'est ça ?

n'empeche il fait presque pas trop froid, là, dehors   :Arrow: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Celeborn wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   cool, mais je crois pas que les chats même si il jouent avec des épées aient le droit de voter, quoique avec leur pote l'ogre et le donkey ... qui leur résistera? 
> 
> ouais, bon d'accord... tu voulais me tenir compagnie dehors, c'est ça ?
> 
> n'empeche il fait presque pas trop froid, là, dehors  

 

Exact, tu as vu le grizzly c'est sympa hein?

Bon, sinon, si vous êtes un peu candide, bush a dit qu'il changerait une bonne partie de son équipe et intégrerait pê des gens plus proche des démocrates pour fédérer le pays...

Je vais y croire moi...

----------

## 3.1415

s'il integre des democrates c a falloujah k'ils vont se retrouver, mef...

----------

## befa

http://www.anti-flag.com/NE10.php?news_item=142

pas mieux....

p.s: tres bon www.sorryeverybody.com

----------

